# Rowley's Vipers



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry by bad quality of the pic.
theyre beautys...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

damn those look cool

nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like one sweet snake


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks, i post more pics later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Those are awesome looking snakes. Are they yours?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

r they venomous or can u hold them like pythons?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks!, yes theyre mine.

theyre venomous, but i can hold them, they are not aggresive.

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks!, yes theyre mine.

theyre venomous, but i can hold them, they are not aggresive.

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry, both replys


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing you don't hold them like pythons! They're venomous and have a quick enough trigger to catch hummingbirds!

When you can snatch yourself a hummingbird maybe you can free handle one of these guys!







I'm guessing they have live birth? Have you bred them before?

Gratuitous hummingbird attack shot...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If I ever keep venomous these guys are at the top or near the top of the list.
What blue and green yours have.
Here's another pic (I'm getting all worked up! and a little jealous!







)


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

not like pythons, but i can hold em, theyre not agressive(like in the wild).
the female try bit me a few times, but is sometimes.

yes they have live birth, and i breed them before.

Carnivoro


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> yes they have live birth, and i breed them before.


 Cool. Do you ever sell the babies?
What do they eat in captivity?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Beautiful! I myself have never kept "hot" snakes. The risks involved just dont seem worht it (I have three kids). Be careful! Enjoy!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > yes they have live birth, and i breed them before.
> ...


 Yes, i sell the babys.
i feed them with f/t and fresh dead mice.

Crnivoro


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

GREAT SNAKES!

Not one of the species I keep, although I have been fortunate enough to photograph them in the wild in Mexico. Keep up your breeding efforts, as there are not many of this species represented in captive collections!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks! im glad you like them....

Carnivoro


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Cool Vipers u got there man


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks...
i love them.


----------

